# Showline or Working line? American or German bloodline?



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

What does he look like?























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Not trying to be smart but it looks like a dog. GSD's come in all coats and clors from all over the world so a particular color isn't necessarily a good indicator of the animals heritage. The best and only way is to see his papers and do your homework. My girls are both sired by an all black American or Canadian show line and both mothers are Czech working lines way back, A little time spent reading and learning how to interpret the pedigrees on www.pedigreedatabase.com will answer many if not all of the questions you probably will have. It took me about a half hour to understand what I was reading and it has become simpler each time I go to that site and look at a dogs history. Also you should be very carefull about just buying from a print out of puppies. There is a certain "Spark" that top dogs have and when you see one that strikes your fancy you will be able to talk with the breader about his or hers candidate puppies drive, temperament, hardness and many other things that a piece of paper cannot relate to a potential buyer. It would be like letting your Ex-mother in law find your next girl friend or mate, It will not end up happy any way she does it.... Hope this helps, and remember if it seems too good to be true, it probably is. Don't get suckered in by a smooth operator at a puppy mill or a BYB.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Rbeckett said:


> Not trying to be smart but it looks like a dog. GSD's come in all coats and clors from all over the world so a particular color isn't necessarily a good indicator of the animals heritage. The best and only way is to see his papers and do your homework.
> 
> Hope this helps, and remember if it seems too good to be true, it probably is. Don't get suckered in by a smooth operator at a puppy mill or a BYB.
> 
> Wheelchair Bob


He is in Saudi. He might not have access to the pedigree database. Things are very different there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He has a very handsome head that does remind me of some working lines. These are not the best pictures of him, I went and looked at some other pics you have in your other posts, I definitely think there is working line in his lineage, but most likely he is just a mix of lines, typical pet-dog breeding. 

Thank you for taking him in and caring for him! He looks like he is very happy with you!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

American lines are, with the exception of some white GSDs, almost non existent outside North America, so I'd likely rule that out.


----------

